# Senko question



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Im having a hard time choosing which color to buy since im tight on cash I can only afford one pack right now. Its between the pumkin color with black and green flakes or the watermelon color with black flakes. My question is which color is better for bass fishing the cleveland area shoreline of lake erie?


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

hard to decide which color to buy. it really depends on the situation and what the bass want. watermelon is always a safe bet. i also like using black plastics with red flake.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I fish CLE harbor all the time and say the color you need is black!..thats what I use 90% of the time or shad pearl and I tear em' up! also remember if you are keeping bass out of Erie they MUST BE 14"!!!


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I was at dicks today and all they had was those two colors left and the silver ones left. I figured the darker colors would be better. I usually use a rubber crayfish imitation in a dark brown or black with red or green flakes and do okay around edgewater. Just been reading alot of talk about senkos and wanting to try them out.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Can't really go wrong with green pumpkin in Erie either


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

There is another lure called a Dinger made by yum that is a couple bucks cheaper. I just bought a couple packs the other day. I fished pymatuning but the weather was terrible, really windy and rain off and on. Only managed one bass at 13in but it did come off a dinger.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I agree with SOCOM, I fish with YUM Dingers and Yamamoto Senkos, no need to pay the upgrade to the more expensive Senkos, I've not seen a difference between the two brands other than Senkos being more expensive. The Gander Mountain Stick Baits can be a good buy for you too, typically their packages come with about 20% - 30% more in them than the other brands and they seem to fish as well as Yamamotos. 

Something you can try to give your senkos a little more action is to take a razor knive and slice them longways on the narrow end towards the middle of the bait, maybe about a 1-1/2" slice, as it's falling thru the water the slice becomes like a tail and it flutters as the bait falls, sometimes then the bite is slow I've done that and it seems like it helps.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Yum dinger:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzePAU2sdvU"]YouTube- Yum 5" Dinger[/nomedia]

Senko:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKHfgZr_-Us&feature=related"]YouTube- Yamamoto Senko[/nomedia]

The senko has a lot more wiggle. I like the dark green with a chart tip.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

BPS Stikos aren't bad either for the money.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Yum dinger:
> YouTube- Yum 5" Dinger
> 
> Senko:
> ...


Agreed...nothing beats a Senko!! Green Pumpkin is my go to color. Also has anyone tried those new Caffine Shad. Kind of like a Senko/Fluke in one...Awesome bait!!


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

WalMart sells Strike King Senko "type" worms @ $2>96 a pack


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

What is this Senko lure & how is it fished ? Rod , line etc . I've read about it here at OGF , guys seems to be gushing over it, sounds worth trying. Thanks for any info .


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

icehuntR said:


> What is this Senko lure & how is it fished ? Rod , line etc . I've read about it here at OGF , guys seems to be gushing over it, sounds worth trying. Thanks for any info .


youtube is your friend. there is vids on there that will show you how to fish it as well.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I use these. They're made in America. Made in Ohio. Made in Central Ohio.

www.venomlures.com/venom_salty_sling.htm

As far as color choice jbanker... You mentioned some good color choices in your original post.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

how is there fall and how do they hold up as opposed to the real deal?


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks , I forget the computer/internet is an information provider sometimes . I read up on some Gary yamamoto stuff .


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree with the venom salty sling. it holds up better, cheaper, saltier, and pumkinseed is great. i also like red shad, black, june bug,and green pumpkin.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Just so you know if you're in Parma its much better to take the time to ride out to Great Northern Dicks....They have 4 times as much tackle easily! They have every Yamamoto plastic you could want....I think black is the one that gets the most use.....


----------

